# Drug Test help. Detox & Certo? (Long Post)



## CaliBluex99 (Apr 10, 2008)

I was arrested back in early November for a DUI in a midwestern state.
i didn't drink that much, but i had equipment malfunction.
The police confiscated an 8th of marijuana out of my car, but did not put it in the police report (probably to smoke it themselves, Good Cali Weed). 
I was breathalized a little over .08, but because of the MJ, I was also blood tested. This helped becuase my BAC was .06.
However, there was a 2 nanogram reading of THC in my system.

After a few months, the charge was lessened to a reckless driving charge, which is still serious, but not alcohol related.
Also, if i am able to fulfill the needs of the probation officer and finish alcohol/highway classes, then in Mid May, the charge will be lessened to a careless driving charge. After that, I will be going back home for the summer, and the case will be closed.

The problem is, the day i signed up at the probation office, there was a question that asked if i smoked. I crossed yes, and said a few days before. However, the PO never mentioned it at all. Also, at the end of the meeting, she noted that she doesn't feel I have any problems or issues with alcohol or drugs. The DUI was a one-time mistake.

I am 6'2". About 190-200 pounds.
I have been smoking daily ever since I got that DUI. Before then I wasn't a big pot smoker. I'm born and raised in Southern California, but I never liked smoking cause I'd always trip out.
Normally I smoke around an 8th every 2-3 days. I usually go for the mids of the state, which aren't that great.
I have been a pretty lazy, depresssed smoker for the last few months. I don't really have any friends where I'm at now because I transferred schools to out of state. 

I met with the probation officer on Mon, April 7th. She never asked me anything about marijuana. I told her that the night I went out was a rare occurrence. I told her I never drink anymore, and that I've been having trouble with issues since the DUI. She didn't say anything about a DT, or anything.

Anyways, I have an appointment at the Shelter Abuse Assessment this coming Wednesday, Apr 16 at 5 pm. The test is estimated to take about 1 hour. There is a mandatory cash fee of $75.
I also have a follow-up meeting with the PO in about 2 weeks. Will the PO DT me after the assessment?

I bought the Vale 4x solution because I heard a lot of good reviews. i've been planing on using this until i read about using certo and jelly.

If I drank Vale 4x solution and then certo/jelly, would it work? What would be the best way to use both to pass the drug test? Or should i only use one?

If the interviewer asks me about marijuana, what should i say? I am going to tell her that i don't normally smoke. But also, I have met some friends recently, who are avid smokers. Should I use the "one-time peer pressure" approach"? I am planning on getting a MMJ card back in Cali for depression, social anxiety/isolation, etc. Can i note this?

I'm not even sure if I'm going to be DTed. I called my lawyer and he said that it is possible.

My situation is a bit unique about the possibility of a drug test.

This has been a very long post, so thank you for those who read all of it. Please let me know any experiences or advice you can provide. It will be extremely appreciated.


----------



## headband (Apr 10, 2008)

wow man, very very lucky on your part. I currently have a restricted license, I got a DUI as well, no alcohol involved.  Mine was for marijuana. Now its on my record... Your soo lucky, california highway troopers **** major balls, but its becasue they are the ones who have to scrape the dead bodies off the highway. Anyways, I would be prepared for the worse. Like a DT. In my case I have a medical marijuana card, so THC is fine in my blood, but nothing else. Looks like your from cali too? Get a medical card, if you need some rec's, PM me I can be some help. But since you dont have it yet, just be honest with them. Cops :heart: the truth


----------



## CaliBluex99 (Apr 10, 2008)

This case isn't in California. It's in a state in the midwest (i'm not sure how smart it is to actually say where i'm at).

i won't be back in Cali til mid-May (when i can hopefully get a MMJ card).
I appreciate the response.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Apr 10, 2008)

_*Assume you will be tested at the assessment.  Be as honest as possible without admitting to anything illegal [without the Liar there, eh]  Good Luck!!! *_:aok:


----------



## headband (Apr 10, 2008)

yes i realize, like i said, just tell them the truth, and dont lie.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

I've never seen any solid proof that Vale or certo will clean your system out so I'm not sure if it actually works or not. Definitely stop smoking pot. THC sticks to your fat cells so make sure to stay physically active and stay hydrated. Lots and lots of water. I wish you the best of luck at your assessment. Be as truthful as possible without admitting to too much. Tell them you've smoked once or twice but not habitually. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## CaliBluex99 (Apr 14, 2008)

so as of now, i stopped smoking since saturday morning.
I calculated that by the time i have the meeting, it will be 100 hours of not smoking.

I'm 6'2", and i used to be 200 pounds for the last couple years.
However, the last week or so, my stomach hasn't been hungry at all.
I went to the gym last night to run a little (my lungs are weak), and weighed myself. I'm now 176. Just wanted to note this. (Is this good for reducing thc levels in my body, or bad?)

I've still been stressing about this situation a lot. I will do whatever it takes to pass this test. i'm worried about bringing fake pee in case they search me.

This is an assessment meeting that I have to go through in order to reduce my alcohol driving case. It will either be a reckless driving charge (6 points misdemeanor) or a careless driving charge (1-2 points, civil infraction).
May 14, is my final meeting, and if i pass everything, it will be a careless charge.


Please help me with this. My assessment is this Wed afternoon. Also, i have a meeting with the non-provisionary probation officer the next tuesday, do you think that the PO will test me?


----------



## liermam (Apr 15, 2008)

I must say it was kind of irresponsible to wait so long and close to the (possible) test to stop smoking. But thats a dead point now.

Go to the gym, a lot. Trust me, it is by far the best and most fail-proof way to clean your system. If you can lose even 2-3 pounds by running, you will be nearly clean.

Give yourself one vigorous work out tonight.  Get an at-home drug test kit. Make sure you pee at least 2 times after a workout before taking the test. If you pass, then you're golden.  If you don't, then prepare to dilute your piss.

The simplest way to do this is to drink unreal amounts of water all day, and pass it all through your system. Your piss will come out clear, which is generally a red flag for people looking for marijuana in piss. But in your situation, the absolute worse thing that could happen is they ask you to retake the test.

If nothing has been mentioned, i wouldn't worry too much. I hope this helped. If you have anymore questions just ask.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 15, 2008)

If you are this woried get your self a Number 1 synthetic urine pouch, found at most smoke shops. Works wonders.


----------



## CaliBluex99 (Apr 16, 2008)

Took a shitload of vitamin pills, extra creatine, Vale 4x solution detox.

And I never got a test. hahaha..


----------

